
The Downside of Monopolies in Tech - smist08
https://smist08.wordpress.com/2020/08/07/the-downside-of-monopolies-in-tech/
======
bediger4000
I'm honestly surprised anyone has to write an article like this in 2020.

We've all seen the results since the 1999/2000 Microsoft trial. A few thing
works out (youtube), most shrivel on the vine. Consumers probably lose.

